# Magma marine grill recommendations



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

I think I'm finally going to break down and buy a gas grill for my boat. We used a camping grill on the deck once last year, and ended up with a couple rust spots that had to be scrubbed off. We're hoping to do more anchoring this year (found a nice cove an hour away) and several weekends and maybe even a couple weeks of cruising on our own boat! So we'll definitely need a grill to keep the cooking heat out of the cabin.

I'm basically thinking of this one:

​
...with this mount going back off the port transom seat:

​
Are there any issues with this selection? Any other brands or models that might be better for my situation?

This seems like a straightforward purchase, but as we all know, NOTHING is straightforward when it comes to boats!

I'm planning to buy this during the Defender warehouse sale. Any other suggestions where/when I might get the best price?


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

I have an older version but basically the same. Only issue is your sausages can roll off and into the brine if there is any wave action since there is not much of a rim. Other than that it does what you'd expect, gets hot, cooks food


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

PaulinVictoria said:


> I have an older version but basically the same. Only issue is your sausages can roll off and into the brine if there is any wave action since there is not much of a rim. Other than that it does what you'd expect, gets hot, cooks food


Note to self: find square sausages. :laugher

Note that the new model has a hinged lid, which avoids the need for a cable attachment for the lid. However, some comments on Amazon indicate difficult cleaning (have to take it apart), and maybe some flimsy construction. Anyone with experience with this newer model?


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

Nice thing about the older one with the cable is you can move the lid around to act as a bit of a windbreak. Don't know if the new ones rotate or anything clever.


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

PaulinVictoria said:


> Nice thing about the older one with the cable is you can move the lid around to act as a bit of a windbreak. Don't know if the new ones rotate or anything clever.


I don't think it rotates, but I think I remember them claiming that the new burner design lights and stays lit better in heavy winds than it did before. Not sure how much of that is just "marketing fluffery."


----------



## RobGallagher (Aug 22, 2001)

I upgraded from the round model to the "Cabo" rectangular job.

The best thing about the round one is that you can cook a small frozen pizza on it.
Worst thing is that it cooks HOT. Not much in the area of temperature control and seemed useless with the lid off in all but even the most windless days.

The rectangular Cabo model seems to allow for better temperature control and the hinged lid is a double edged sword. Easier to use but won't shield the wind when it's blowing vs. you can angle the round lit in any direction.

But, I see the new round one has a hinged lid.... hmmmm that could go either way....


----------



## Jiminri (Aug 26, 2012)

We bought the same grill and used it all last season. I can't compare it to other grills since the only other grill I've used is the older version with the loose lid. I prefer the newer, attached lid. Grill works fine and I'm happy with it. You can also use it as a burner if you want to heat up a kettle of water or a pot of soup. Keeps the heat out of the boat.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

That's the exact grill we have and we use it all time. We have that mount also. Make sure your grill cover is trapped underneath the grill so it doesn't collect water. Also Rob you said it runs hot. I'll bet you don't have the ceramic stones in it to even the heat out.it alo let's te fat drip on the hot stones bathing the meat in he flavored steam impart inning te BBQ flavor. 

Do not store the 1lb bombs inside your boat. The needles sometimes don't set and the propane could leak into you bilge. We have two dedicated propane lockers with drains to the outside located under the h elm sets. We don't use the bombs and plumb our spare propane nk to th grill with a detachable hose and step down pressure valve.

If you don't have a dedicated propane locker you can buy a bag to attach to a transom. I have seem people make capped PVC pipe as a holder on he rail also...vented underneath of ourse.

We grill all the time veggies, fruit, fish, mets, golden pineapples, peaches etc. enjoy your grill. 

Dave


----------



## bacampbe (Mar 17, 2009)

I bought a magma kettle style grill. It's well made. The double wall SS construction is really nice, compared to a typical small landlubber grill. It takes a bit longer to heat up than I expected.

If you buy a rail mount, do make sure you get the right size for your rails. I ventured a guess that my rails were of a common enough size that the default (i.e. the one West Marine carried in stock) mount would fit. It turned out to be a few mm small. It works, but could fit better.

If you use the small LPG canisters, consider where you will store them. They are notoriously leaky once breached. Fortunately, my propane locker has room for a second 10 lb tank I don't have, so I toss them in there.


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

My propane locker is just big enough for my LP tank, so that's not an option. It also won't fit a T-attachment, so I'm not going to try to tie into the tank for the grill. However, since my boat runs off an outboard, there's a vented locker for the the external gas tank, with plenty of room to store a couple LP camping bottles there.

I've used the LP bottles for many years on our camping grills, and never had one leak on me. But I always allow them to warm to ambient temperature before removing them. All the cases I know of leakers were people who allowed ice to build up around the top, and once disconnected the check valve did not engage properly.


----------



## aeaston (Aug 5, 2011)

I also like the magma kettle grill. Bought mine last year, and have found that it's never blown out. (Had an old log style force 10 before this one, and it wasn't so good in the wind.)

My experience with cooking anything else other than typical BBQ fare on it has been mixed. Definitely need to be able to fit the lid down closed over any pot or pan you put on there in order to get any decent amount of heat transferred to it. I was able to do popcorn though, that was quite yummy.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

TakeFive said:


> My propane locker is just big enough for my LP tank, so that's not an option. It also won't fit a T-attachment, so I'm not going to try to tie into the tank for the grill. However, since my boat runs off an outboard, there's a vented locker for the the external gas tank, with plenty of room to store a couple LP camping bottles there.
> 
> I've used the LP bottles for many years on our camping grills, and never had one leak on me. But I always allow them to warm to ambient temperature before removing them. All the cases I know of leakers were people who allowed ice to build up around the top, and once disconnected the check valve did not engage properly.


I also have used lp bottles for the 58 years of my life and have seen them leak and have found empty bottles in my propane locker which were removed properly and were not iced when I removed them. While I mostly trust them when new, I do not trust them to reseat after partial use.

Common sense says to practice safety when unscrewing and placing them in a container where they can vent harmlessly into the air vs collecting in a low unvented area on the boat. Thats close to foolproof as you can get. That's all I was saying. Relying on waiting for them to warm up to seat properly is not foolproof IMHO and creates a false sense of security.

For those who have the extra propane tank or can establish a valved "T" , you will have to purchase a hose with a low pressure ( step down) adaptor and knob and remove the Venturi tube on the Magma Grill for it to work.

MAGMA Control Valves for Magma Grills at West Marine

Marine Express USA Boat Parts, Engine Parts, Boat Accessories , ,


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

That's the one I have and I use it every other day more or less for the last 4 years. The only drawbacks are I do occasionally feed the marine life by mistake as the lid inhibits turning of the meat over the grill. I lost the medallion from a large pork chop by picking it up by the rind to flip it over.(the wife said "Oh you dropped yours" and didn't share). Cleaning is a pain if you leave it for any length of time. Try keeping it to less fatty cuts especially if cooking pork or lamb. When it gets too dirty, I remove it and take it to the beach where it can be pulled down and given a scrub with sand and salt water (inside only). the S/S grill grate has lasted over 4 year, but will need replacing soon. The first thing to go was the peiso lighter, not the electronic bit, but the tang on the gas burner, for three years I have just used the stove lighter. As the gas burner has now had it, I will put the new one on at the next clean, I should have push button lighting again for a while. The defuser plate and ring will rust and break down over time, and as in my case need replacing Next clean. With regular use the outer shine fades to a golden sheen and needs to brought back to is shinny glory with a good metal polish which no one can see because I keep the canvas cover on.

If converting to LPG just buy the adapter and attache to the venturi tube where the old gas bottle one connected.


----------



## boatpoker (Jul 21, 2008)

Takefive , We have had all the marine brands over the years and the one you are looking at is the only one that stays lit in virtually any weather conditions.
Criticisms previously noted are valid but to me the "staying lit" is the most important feature.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

chef2sail said:


> ..For those who have the extra propane tank or can establish a valved "T" , you will have to purchase a hose with a low pressure ( step down) adaptor and knob and remove the Venturi tube on the Magma Grill for it to work. ....


Well, over the winter I finally purchased a hose to run from my spare onboard propane tank to the grill. I will still have at least one small tank in the locker, as I think running this hose is going to be less than perfect. The propane locker is going to need to be left open when grilling. No good way to drill a hole.

I have an old Force 10, that looks like a long tube. I actually love the thing. You can turn it easily on the rail so the hinged lid faces forward and blocks the wind. Isn't that where the wind is always coming from at anchor? One side is very hot and the other is cooler. No idea if it was engineered that way, but its obviously helpful.

I'm not following the step down regulator need. The grill itself has what appears to be a regulator that the 1 lb tank screws into and has the Hi/Med/Lo knob on it. Will that not sufficiently regulate the propane from the 20 lb tank? Maybe the Magmas are different.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I got my answer from the Force 10 website. They must be different from Magmas.



> If you would like to use your BBQ with your existing propane system on board,
> we or your local marine dealer have fittings and hoses available. There is now a
> simple 'quick-disconnect' adapter which will fit any propane tank (see Diagram
> 4). It allows you to "T" right at the tank and still have the security of the solenoid
> ...


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

On the Magma grill you unscrew the the grill regulator leaving the "venturi tube" open. It has a notch in it. You screw one end of the control valve ( step down pressure regulator and also controls th flame), permanently into on end of the hose assembly to the tank. The other fitting on the control valve fits into the Venturi Valve opening and clicks locked with the notch.

We too have to leave the propane hatch open when grilling. The hose is neatly coiled hanging on a line holder in the compartment. We never had to worry about running out of fuel in mid meal and it was a real convience not carrying the bombs.

MAGMA Control Valves for Magma Grills at West Marine

The new Magma grills ( ours in 2 years old) is a real improvement from the older kind in terms of staying lit and we no longer have to worry about the damn lid clanging of the side of the boat.

For added culinary experience we have a small contasiner of applle wood chips on board. I usually soak a few in H20 about 10 minutes before lighting the grill and then throw them on the ceramaic brickets. Imparts a great flavor to fish/ meats and veggies.

I cant tell you how many of my friends have these grills and love them as we do and how many of them done have the brickets in them. They help control the flames, and direct heat, they almost interlock when placing them in, and the prevent the orafices of the burner assembly from getting clogged and dirty as quickly.

last October on our last anchorage of the season we made smores on the grill with the people we rafted with and HOt apple cider with Applejack. Was a memorable eving.


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

Chef, good tip on the briquettes (sp?), as they do tend to run hot. 

Rick, we have an older model that's basically what you're looking at. When we bought the boat I just replaced the one that was on the rail as it was beyond disgusting. The problem with the rail mount is the threaded end and handle are clothing grabbers. After one too many scratched legs I changed over to a rod holder mount last year and it was a BIG improvement.

I'm actually thinking about replacing ours with the better model that has the igniter and double walled construction. The outside of the little sucker can get really hot and it would be nice to press a button to light it.

Cooking: Switch to sausage patties or get cheap foil pie plates at $1 a pack at the dollar store. Make up foil packets with fish, spices, veggies and a little white wine. Simple and tasty. Tortillas with a little sauce and cheese are simple thin crust pizzas and don't forget fresh grilled corn on the cobb in season. 

Nah, I'm not jonesing for the boat too much...


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

We cook a lot of steak fish on the grill ( Mahi/ Tuna/ Sword). Salm on we sometimes use a thin cedar plank

Good tip on the pie plates or just warp us eveything in the foil.

If you cut your veggies plan style ( so they dntt fall hough the cracks they ar excellent ( Zucinn, Yellow Squash. Red pepers, Asparargus, eggplant,) We have some metal skewers on the boat for mashmellows.

Wingnwing turned us on to these neat grilling veggie baskets we use for little red potatoes, brussel sprouts, grilled green beans or snap peas
Jim Beam Kabob Grilling Baskets - 4 Pack at HSN.com

Sometimes we just grill stiff with our dinner to make the next days lunch. grilled chilled veggies on pita or a tortilla shell is no harder to make than a lunchmeat sandwhich while out sailing

Then fruit. try Golden pineaplles, Peach halves or pear halves sprinke wih gorgonzola cheese make a great dessert or even salad accompanyment.


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

I have some extra Char-Diamonds sitting around somewhere. I'll just have to go through 30 years worth of stuff in the basement to find them. 

I hadn't realized that there are two models available. The one I posted before is less expensive, with no piezo lighter. There is also a costlier one with piezo starter and double walled construction at a certain area to keep the exterior cooler. I can do without the piezo starter - they always break anyway due to corrosion at the burner. But the double-walled construction would be both safer and probably more even heating.

So I'd appreciate knowing which one you guys have, so we can compare and contrast the benefits of each. Here's the other more expensive one:

​


----------



## kellysails (Nov 1, 2008)

TakeFive - I have the same model, you really can't go wrong. Expensive, ouch, but it really is that good. When I bought it I initially had big time buyers remorse. But over the summer, with heavy use, I now consider it a good value for the money. The price does take your breath away though, as expected


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

MAGMA Marine Kettle 2 Gas Grills at West Marine

This is the one I have. My old one was a cheap one. This has thicker steel jacket and the electric start is easy to replace once it wears out. Its always lit first time so far and is safer as you are lighting with the lid closed so there is no flare up. My old grill didnt have the pizo electric light and you had the wind funneling in woth thelid open tryong to light it. This new handle doesnt get hot like my old one did and seems to do better in the ind.If you are going to spend this much...spend the extra andget the better quality.

These things are major discounted at the boat shows. In the furutre should you buy another one, I got mine for $125 year before last at the Annapolis shpow.


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

chef2sail said:


> MAGMA Marine Kettle 2 Gas Grills at West Marine
> 
> This is the one I have. My old one was a cheap one. This has thicker steel jacket and the electric start is easy to replace once it wears out. Its always lit first time so far and is safer as you are lighting with the lid closed so there is no flare up. My old grill didnt have the pizo electric light and you had the wind funneling in woth thelid open tryong to light it. This new handle doesnt get hot like my old one did and seems to do better in the ind.If you are going to spend this much...spend the extra andget the better quality.
> 
> These things are major discounted at the boat shows. In the furutre should you buy another one, I got mine for $125 year before last at the Annapolis shpow.


Dave,

Thanks for the clarification. I fully agree that if you're going to spend this much money, might as well spend extra for better quality. I was shopping gas grills at last October's boat show, and the only one WM was discounting was a square one for land use. I am hoping that it's marked down during Defender's warehouse sale, otherwise I might check out the spring boat show in Annapolis and see what I get. Did you get yours at the WM booth, or was it another dealer?

I'm also curious about your use of ceramic in the bottom. I downloaded the instruction manual, and it appears to have a "radiant plate" over the burner that does not accommodate ceramic bricks. They also have downloadable manuals for their older discontinued models, and they actually came with ceramic, but they's eliminated that in the latest iteration.


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

Far be it from me to go against the grain, but I highly recommend this one....

Dickinson Sea-B-Que Small Propane Gas BBQ Grill


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Always going against the grain.

Dickenson generally makes good products...so tell me how good this one is????


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

TakeFive said:


> Dave,
> 
> Thanks for the clarification. I fully agree that if you're going to spend this much money, might as well spend extra for better quality. I was shopping gas grills at last October's boat show, and the only one WM was discounting was a square one for land use. I am hoping that it's marked down during Defender's warehouse sale, otherwise I might check out the spring boat show in Annapolis and see what I get. Did you get yours at the WM booth, or was it another dealer?
> 
> I'm also curious about your use of ceramic in the bottom. I downloaded the instruction manual, and it appears to have a "radiant plate" over the burner that does not accommodate ceramic bricks. They also have downloadable manuals for their older discontinued models, and they actually came with ceramic, but they's eliminated that in the latest iteration.


2 years ago at Defender booth.

I have gone over the reason for the ceramic briquettes and their advantag in taste and in BBQing. They do not come with the grill, but I had no trouble inserting them in my grill over the radiant plate.

One common mistake people make is not using them on grills in general even home ones.

You can take the advice given or or not. I am not a Magma professional or dealer....just a food service one.


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

I have the same as Chef2sail MAGMA Marine Kettle 2 Gas Grills at West Marine $239.

But here in Oz they cost $439 instead of your $239, boy are we ripped off. here is the link to one of our better discount marine supplier https://www.whitworths.com.au/main_itemdetail.asp?cat=109&item=3034&intAbsolutePage=3


----------



## bobnpaula (Nov 17, 2008)

We have this same grill on our 35 foot boat... works great, we like the attached cover, which you can also use as a windbreak when needed. No problems with it at all... things cook quickly, which is good when your hungry!


----------



## deltaten (Oct 10, 2012)

Looking at this one at Lowe's. Mebbe only single wall; but closes and latches for stowage. Interior is all s.s. and the only thing not is the aluminum rivets that hold the latch. Approx 14X19X10. Folding legs can be left so and adapted to rail mount or mounted somehow on a nice teak rail table/board.
While they *might* not be to Dickinson or Magma's standards..for the price of a comparable size, ya could buy two, three or four and toss 'em in the recycle bin when done! 
I went thru three boxed units till I found one that wasn't kinky, mis-aligned or oil-canned somehow. Typical of cheap Chinee-mart products; but what product shouldn't be opened and inspected before purchase anymore?? Comes with regulator and can be converted to bulk with a hose from Coleman for about $20.
Once the season arrives, I'll look more closely


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

chef2sail said:


> 2 years ago at Defender booth.
> 
> I have gone over the reason for the ceramic briquettes and their advantag in taste and in BBQing. They do not come with the grill, but I had no trouble inserting them in my grill over the radiant plate.
> 
> ...


Dave,

I used to have ceramic briquettes in my old grill at home. I agree that the do a great job at vaporizing the grease, which increases flavor and prevents flare-ups. My new grill came with warnings not to use them, because they would harm the air flow, causing carbon monoxide and soot. But if you say the Magma grill can accommodate them, I will put them in, because I know they do provide a lot of benefits.

$125 was an amazing price for the Magma 2 grill! I do wish I was looking at that time. I hope Defender has a decent discount during their upcoming sale, because I have a lot of stuff on my list to buy.

To everyone else, please keep the alternatives coming. It's all good.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

I spent three weekend using it without the bricketttes. Flare ups, and it cooked way to hot. I found the little octagonal magna ones and put them in. Problems all resolved.

Without using the brickettes in a grill you might as well cook on a campfire or use a blowtorch...no drippings or flavors added...just pure flame

Never had a problem keeping the Magna lit so it doesnt seem to choke off the airflow
Dont see any soot.... Its still shiny new or as SimonV after a year gets a seasoned golden glow .... it hangs off my stern so CO2 does worry me...but may be those donwnwind better,,,penalty they pay for anchoring to close..CO and wonderful smells.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Nothing better than the smell of someone's BBQ in the anchorage. Time is coming soon!!

For whatever it's worth, we take our Force 10 off the rail when not in use. I don't like it in the way. It sits on a single post in the middle of the unit. It can be turned 360 when installed and, therefore, angled anyway one pleases. However, this bracket is not strong enough to secure the unit underway. If you want to keep our unit on permanently, you need a bracket that holds it in position, parallel with the pushpit. Not an ideal position anyway.

Because we R&R it at each use, brickettes would be very cumbersome. Though, I do agree with the value of having them, if you can. On the other hand, our unit seems to vaporize drippings quite well. Perhaps it is the shape, which is precisely round. It is like putting a can on its side and cutting it open lengthwise. There is surprisingly very little that ever remains in the drip pan. Burgers are a staple, but we love to BBQ lamb chops, so we get plenty of drippings.


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

A couple of people have commented on the price of the grills, but when you think about how much you use your grill and how many years a good one lasts it's really not a bad deal. 

Funny thing is when I pull BBQ'd chicken and fresh grilled corn off the grill I forget all about the price 

This is one boat buy that is definitely worth the money.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

JimMcGee said:


> A couple of people have commented on the price of the grills, but when you think about how much you use your grill and how many years a good one lasts it's really not a bad deal.
> 
> Funny thing is when I pull BBQ'd chicken and fresh grilled corn off the grill I forget all about the price
> 
> This is one boat buy that is definitely worth the money.


Isn't that the truth!!!!!


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

Hey where's CD. 

This conversation is definitely in his wheelhouse!

 :laugher  :laugher


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

JimMcGee said:


> Hey where's CD.
> 
> This conversation is definitely in his wheelhouse!
> 
> :laugher  :laugher


True CD is the professional grilled and Chef Wanna be (ducking)He probably has three varieties on his boat. He must be cruising or he'd have chimed in.

The real question is what did Sequtiar have. Now there as couple who knew and enjoyed the food and wine.


----------



## jimrafford (Jan 7, 2011)

We purchased a Newport Infrared last spring. Love it! Easy ignition. Stays lit. No preheat. Cooks evenly. Picked it up at Defenders warehouse sale at a price that was more palatable.
Jim


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

chef2sail said:


> Always going against the grain.
> 
> Dickenson generally makes good products...so tell me how good this one is????


Its never let us down. Bought it at the Annapolis boat show about 5 years ago and we've used it on both boats as well as taking it ashore to use on the picnic tables at our marinas since the last couple have had rules against grilling on the boat in the slip.

I'd say the biggest issue with this grill is maintaining the heat at the desired temp without it getting too hot, but its not a big deal so long as you keep an eye on it.

We got the small one that was a better suited on our 32' boat, but it fits behind the companionway stairs nicely on the new boat and there have only been a couple of occasions when I really could have used the extra grill real estate of the large model and I'd have to fight the storage issue all the time. With a MKI Catalina we don't have a ton of stern rail to leave it out all the time.


----------



## Randypa28 (Apr 24, 2008)

Rail mounted grill is the way to go. I picked up our Magma off of ebay, had to be a little patient but saved $$$.


----------



## arf145 (Jul 25, 2007)

We've had the Magma Marine 2 rail mount for 3 or 4 years now and I love it. Construction seems quality to me. Piezo still works. The grill can't complain, because it's parked under a Sunbrella cover when not in use. I haven't rolled any food into the drink, but it's only a matter of time. And I really should tie a tether to that regulator--totally shocked that that item hasn't gone kerplunk yet!


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

Randypa28 said:


> Rail mounted grill is the way to go. I picked up our Magma off of ebay, had to be a little patient but saved $$$.


Thanks for the tip! I have purchased many times from ebay, but often forget to check there for boat stuff. I looked there right after reading your message and found an open-box but brand new Magma A10-207 (the higher end kettle that many here have recommended) for $91 including the rail mount system:



 I used a sniping service to place my bid at the last second. Some late bids pushed the price up to $148 (plus $30 shipping), but $178 all-in cost was a fantastic deal considering it includes the $46 mounting bracket! It actually comes pretty close to Dave's boat show price of $125 for the grill alone.

That's two more things that I can cross off my list.


----------



## carl762 (Jan 11, 2010)

Bought the same thing. Responding after reading the first two posts. The mount slips and there is no rim, so I too have lost food over the side. At least it saved me enough to eat that night. 

I would NOT buy the model or mount in the first post again. In fact, I want to lose what I have. It just wasn't/isn't worth the trouble. It's a pain in the A$$ to light, clean. Too much money. 

Never again.


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

i have owned many kinds and shapes of marine bbq. i have owned them in bottle gas version and charcoal version. i now own 4 of the things. magma, force, brinkmann..and another-

my favorite model of these bbq gadgets is weber smokey joe, with a tile under it for insulation for the deck. does what i want when i want it to, and is cheap, as i was finding them in marine swap meets for 2.50 us dollars. extravagant, but perfect.

accompanying tile also helps when this is placed onto a table saw on the dock .... (hay, the legs are short and i needed it to have some height...)

what is wrong with those beautiful ss bbqs for boats????? all money, no function...first time you light it up, is marred for life.


----------



## carl762 (Jan 11, 2010)

Yup, I spent more money on the BBQ, cover and mount, and adapter afterwards, where I've could have bought a killler backyard BBQ, with overhead heating racks, maybe a side burner, storage space below.

I am golng to make this little Magma work, or use it in a ceremony as some sort of sacrifice.  Couple of mods in mind.


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

carl762 said:


> Yup, I spent more money on the BBQ, cover and mount, and adapter afterwards, where I've could have bought a killler backyard BBQ, with overhead heating racks, maybe a side burner, storage space below.
> 
> I am golng to make this little Magma work, or use it in a ceremony as some sort of sacrifice.  Couple of mods in mind.


FWIW, I've never paid more than $100 for a full size backyard gas grill. So this marine stuff is shocking. But I tried my $20 Char Broil camping grill on the boat last year and wasn't happy with how it worked. On a 25' boat I have very limited deck space, so I need to either do without or get one that can hang off the stern. After 3 years of doing without, I decided to finally pull the trigger. At least I minimized the hit to my wallet by buying off ebay. During the summer months it will be nice to move the heat source out of the cabin and into the cockpit.


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

The Magma 2 kettle that I bought off ebay arrived today. Although the outer box had been opened (as the seller disclosed in his listing) the parts box was still stapled shut, and the rail mount completely sealed. This thing is truly brand new, and I'm thrilled with the bargain that I got. I'll head down to the boat to install it as soon as I get a snowless day. 

...and I also found my long-lost Char-Diamonds, so my grill will be up to Dave's standards! :laugher Now I just need to learn to cook.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

TakeFive said:


> The Magma 2 kettle that I bought off ebay arrived today. Although the outer box had been opened (as the seller disclosed in his listing) the parts box was still stapled shut, and the rail mount completely sealed. This thing is truly brand new, and I'm thrilled with the bargain that I got. I'll head down to the boat to install it as soon as I get a snowless day.
> 
> ...and I also found my long-lost Char-Diamonds, so my grill will be up to Dave's standards! :laugher Now I just need to learn to cook.


ill send recipies

Youll be happy with it. If your gonna do it....do it right.

Dave


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

A boat BBQ recipe thread?


----------



## fallard (Nov 30, 2009)

I had the older Magma kettle grille with the tethered lid for a number of years before upgrading to the party size Magma kettle grille with the hinged lid. The newer one is a better size--even for just two of us--but particularly if you are cooking for more folks. The hinged lid is a nice feature, but doesn't provide the option of a moveable wind break, as others have noted. The newer grille also seems to stay lit better than the older one in a breeze. The piezoelectric igniter is a nice feature, but you need to back it up with one of those butane lighters that look like a cigarette lighter with an extended snout. The ones that have a windproof design are preferred.

BTW, they all work best with the lid down. The closed lid also works to thwart aggressive sea gulls that can appear from nowhere when you turn your back on an open grille. If you are new to grilling out on your boat, beware that sea gulls don't care whether the meat is cooked or not.


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

We inaugurated our new Magma grill this evening. We didn't even go sailing - we just cooked right in the slip. (Our marina doesn't mention this in its list of prohibitions, and even if it's an unwritten rule, we're still in pre-season with very few people around to complain.) We started easy with cheeseburgers.

My goal is to get the grill as crappy looking as possible to make it less attractive to thieves.

I did put some ceramic diamonds in the grill, though most of them are under the stainless domes, so not sure how much good they do.

We're hoping to sail upriver to a nearby cove tomorrow or Wednesday to cook out again.

This pic shows how/where I installed the grill on my boat:


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

TakeFive said:


> We inaugurated our new Magma grill this evening. We didn't even go sailing - we just cooked right in the slip. (Our marina doesn't mention this in its list of prohibitions, and even if it's an unwritten rule, we're still in pre-season with very few people around to complain.) We started easy with cheeseburgers.
> 
> My goal is to get the grill as crappy looking as possible to make it less attractive to thieves.
> 
> ...


We can't use grills in our slips as they don't want our accident to burn down the other bots or the club which we all are part owners of.

We have an entire level of bricketts between the dome burner under the actual grill grate. Not sure what you meant.

As I stated before the purpose of bricketts in restaurant cooking is that the fat from meats drips down onto the bricketts which creates a "flavored basting smoke" imparting extra flavor and "smoke" flavor to the meat. Cooking without it on an open flame can be done just how our forefathers Cro- Magnom man did in front his cave. It still tastes ok as anything cooked that way does, but why settle for mediocrity when you dont have to without much trouble

It also is important to use good proteins as well as the proper grilling techniques. To some this is eother to much trouble or they not have the ability to taste the difference. To some it isn't worth the time. To some food is when you are hungry and a necessity as opposed to savoring. It is a basic difference I have Lund with Americans vs Many in the rest of he world, where food is more than a drive thru, processed meal, or freezer to micro wave item.

Dave


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

chef2sail said:


> We can't use grills in our slips as they don't want our accident to burn down the other bots or the club which we all are part owners of.
> 
> We have an entire level of bricketts between the dome burner under the actual grill grate. Not sure what you meant.
> 
> ...


Maybe they have changed the design since you bought yours, but my dome comes up so high that it touches the bottom of the grate in the center. In order to install the grate, I need to press down on it while I rotate to engage the notches around the perimeter. The clearance between the dome and the grate is so tight that I cannot fit any of the bricks on top, except around the outer edge. So I have bricks around the edges and bare metal at the center.

It could be argued that the bare metal does the same thing as the ceramic, because when the grease drips on the hot metal it gets vaporized back onto the protein just as it would if it hit the ceramic.

But I'm not interested in turning this into an argument. I have bricks where they fit, and no amount of arguing will create space for them to go where they won't fit.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

TakeFive said:


> ......It could be argued that the bare metal does the same thing as the ceramic, because when the grease drips on the hot metal it gets vaporized back onto the protein just as it would if it hit the ceramic.....


That must be what's happening with my Force 10. I only have a metal tent over the burner. I can't use brickettes, as I remove it after every use. There are almost no drippings in the drip pan, ever. They must be vaporized.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Minnewaska said:


> That must be what's happening with my Force 10. I only have a metal tent over the burner. I can't use brickettes, as I remove it after every use. There are almost no drippings in the drip pan, ever. They must be vaporized.


Yep you guys must be right. I'll send your new discoveries to the restaurant equipment manufactures tomorrow


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

I have the same Magma and mounting bracket - the grill, which is probably at least 10 years old, it now a rust bucket, at least inside. Ironically, everything other than the lighter still works. The grill never comes off the stern rail, and most of the time the bomb stays attached to the grill until it runs out of gas. 

I used mine extensively while in Marathon Key, Florida, cooked lots of fresh, Polish Kielbasa, Italian sausages, BBQ chicken and ribs, fish, and a few fillet mignons. Because the boat was docked in the marina canal, right in front of the office and recreation room, the smell often attracted attention from the folks inside. More often than not I had to throw some extras on the grill - lots of unexpected guests for dinner. I frequently grilled hot dogs and burgers for lunch, which beat the Hell out of eating luncheon meats and cheese sandwiches. After about a month at the marina, you would be amazed at the number of people that stopped by and asked "What's for lunch today?"

My grill is now to the point where it's probably unsafe to use, therefore, a new one will soon be ordered. I never had a problem with sausages or hotdogs rolling out, even in rough weather, but I guess that's always a possibility. Also, I only had the fire blow out once, and that was on a day when the winds were whipping along at 25 knots and I was on a mooring ball.

Good luck,

Gary


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

as i have 4 bbbq thingies, i am deciding which if any to keep--so i think i will keep the weber knock off, and the force 10 oblong twist o flexed ss one..lol..but i will decide in golfo de california during a chubasco. i want it to remain lit ...
so i will have 2 bbqs made for marine use--should thrill all of you who only buy that which is designated for marine use---one gas, one charcoal...both rail mount...first sailor in golfo de california i see who wants either wins prize...they are both magma brand, stainless steel.


----------

